# Springtails and Woodlice to reduce mould



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anybody own or breed springtails or woodlice, I heard that they can be used to reduce mould on bark. I wondered what you feed them on, if they need any special conditions and if you can sex them?

I am getting some millipedes soon, and I would probably get these if there was ever any mould on its bark. Would they just be able to live in the same conditions as my millipedes?

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

To reduce and to stop mold . . . . Increase the ventilation.

In other words . . I have 151 tarantulas from adults to slings, I dont get mold because I have plenty of ventilation but sometimes I do get some when ive been a bit liberal when wetting a corne. 
The solution ? I either melt a few more holes or just let the substrate dry out and the mold dries out at the same time.

Mold is not a carnivorus plant, it will not hunt peoples spiders down and eat them.
It is just unsightly plant that thrives in damp and moist conditions.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

For millipedes, just get a few big handfuls of leaf litter from under a hardwood tree like oak and put it in with them. It'll come with its own population of springtails.

Woodlice can just be got out of the garden, if you are worried they might have eaten plants sprayed with pesticides, keep them in a tub of clean damp soil for a few weeks and feed them on ripe fruit, to flush them out.

Both woodies and springtails will breed happily in a millipede tank.


----------



## tom and tina (Oct 28, 2009)

springtails come in cultures, you can buy them from dartfrog.
we use them with frogs and they are very efficient! we have started trialing them with a couple of snakes(arboreals) to great effect so far, they are very efficient we feed our dead mantids to the seperate culture and it is gone within a day or two once the culture is well established, i dont know how they would be in a terestrial T viv though.

Hope this helps!


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I've got millipedes and never had a problem with bark, and I'm spraying the enclosure too. Use normal Coconut Husk substrate.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I've never had a problems with mould in my tanks, but i do keep cultures of springtials and woodlice in with my millipedes. Sprintails and woodlice doa great job at breaking down organic mattor and mould etc. I get mine from the garden after making sure there are no nasties on them, though you can buy them onlnie from various livefood places and on here. 

jay


----------

